# SurfStick - welchen benutzt ihr?

## tulali

Welchen SurftStick benutzt ihr?

Mit welchem habt ihr welche erfahrungen gemacht?

Welche geschwindigkeiten sind möglich?

Funktioniert ein Stick mit LTE schon unter Gentoo?

Wie lade ich unter Linux mein Prepaid Guthaben auf?

----------

## py-ro

Die Sticks folgen fast alle dem gleichen Standard, theoretisch geht also so ziemlich jeder, inklusive LTE.

Zum Aufladen gibt es je Provider eine "Rufnummer" #110* z.B. der man den Code hinten anstellt.

Py

----------

## toralf

eher 101 als 110, oder ?

----------

## Gentaner

Hallo,

ich benutze momentan einen Surfstick von Lidl. Die Erinrichtung unter Gentoo ging erst nicht, da die Treiber nicht verfügbar waren. Als ich herausgefunden habe, wie die Hardware des Sticks wirklich heißt, gab es keine Probleme mehr. Dann habe ich diese gegoogelt und direkt Ergebnisse gefunden. Jedoch bricht die Verbindung oft ab, was unter Windows nicht ist. Woran kann das liegen?

Liebe Grüsse

----------

